# question help please :)



## ross6.0 (Sep 12, 2010)

Can someone please tell me what exact rims you may think these are?? And as well as how many inches do you think this gto has been lowered?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No idea, and a bunch... Looks like vette rims. Ask the owner.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

vmr vb3. bmw type wheels

heres a quick link i found:
VMR VB3 - Hyper Black Wheels - Wheel Size & Price Details - 1010tires.com


----------



## ross6.0 (Sep 12, 2010)

MOVEOVER said:


> vmr vb3. bmw type wheels
> 
> heres a quick link i found:
> VMR VB3 - Hyper Black Wheels - Wheel Size & Price Details - 1010tires.com


thanks dude  idk the owner its just a picture i found. How many inches you think he lowered this gto??


----------

